# Tex Light Tube Review



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

*Tex Light Tube Review*​
Here are my test results and thoughts on the Tex Light Tubes. These tubes should not be viewed as a direct substitute for the 1745. The Tex Light Tube has a much thinner wall and has great versatility. From the picture below you will notice that the structure of the Tex tube is completely different than the 1842 and 1745. With the same labeling system, the Tex Tube would be a 3248. That gives us a wall thickness of only 0.031" as compared to the 1745 wall of 0.055" and the 1842 wall of 0.047". This thinner wall gives the Tex tube a very stretchy feeling with a very light draw weight.

In single strand application the Tex Light Tubes are excellent for the small PFS, Altoid frames, youth slingshots, and adults who just enjoy a light draw weight for plinking and avoiding injuries. Doubling up these tubes gave me velocity that was almost identical to single strand 1745s. Tripling the tubes doesn't seem to be of much use, except to pick up a little bit more speed with the heavier ammo.

These are nice tubes! The 3/8" steel with double tubes gives me the same velocity as 3/4" x 7 1/2" Tex flatbands. The single tubes with 5/16" steel will be excellent for my PFS and small frames.

Bill himself says it well "_I recommend single tube per side for 1/4 and 5/16 size shot and 2 tubes per side for 3/8 and 7/16 size shot. This tubing stretchs a very long way because it is dipped_".

As mentioned below, my draw length is 32". Those shooters who pull longer will see more velocity. Just for entertainment I pulled the single strands to 38" and got 184 fps with 3/8" steel. If you need more power than the Tex Light Tubes provide then maybe try the Tex Heavy Tubes.

_*Test Results *_

*Tex Light Tubes -singles @32"*
_*6" from fork to pouch*_
3/8" steel - 152 fps
5/16" steel - 173 fps
1/4" steel - 188 fps

*Tex Light Tubes - doubles @32"*
_*6" from fork to pouch*_
.44" lead - 154 fps
3/8" lead - 182 fps
3/8" steel - 194 fps
5/16" steel 209 fps

*Tex Light Tubes - triples @32"*
_*7" from fork to pouch*_
.44" lead - 164 fps
3/8" lead - 183 fps
3/8" steel - 190 fps

*Tex Light Tubes - singles @60" butterfly*
_*10" from fork to pouch*_
3/8" steel - 202 fps
5/16" steel - 219 fps

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Pictures for above


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Appreciate the info! 
I admit the bandset you have on that frame has me a little perplexed. More pics? Explanation for a simple man?

I love the Tex tubes. great for plinking, that's for sure!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi LVO,

The bandset in the pic is the triple Tex tubes. I wanted a fast way to rig up the tubes without cutting a bunch of small pieces. Each side is one piece. Fasten one end to pouch, pull the tube through the fork with a string, run the end back through the pouch hole, run the end back to fork and through band loop. I used a short section of red tubing on the end to give the tube some stiffness. It's a double band matchstick method with a single strand OTT. I wouldn't recommend this setup for much more than a test with light bands. The tube end at the forks should be fastened better with some ties.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Here is a picture of one side. I don't recommend this method.


----------

